# how many hours a week do you work?



## btownpa (Jan 30, 2009)

I am sure many of you work alot of hours , I myself about 45 hrs/week . I am small , just me and one other guy. In business goin on seven years doing small remodeling jobs. I would like to start growing the company and im prepared to work alot more hours to do so. Im just curious to hear from everyone eles what kind of hours they had to work in order to grow , or maybe you have grown and are at your ideal size , if so then is there a point when you were able to systemize your business and cut back your hours to say 25/week? As I sit here rite now , I own a job , not a business . If I stop working tomarow, the money stops coming in . My definition of a business owner is one that can take a week off if they wanted and the money kept coming in (But am I wrong?). So is that possible with a contracting business? I belive so but then again I have not tried it yet . So has anyone built a business to the point where they could cut back there hours and still have the same income? 

Dennis


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

I average about 25 myself.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

nlgutters said:


> I average about 25 myself.


25-30 myself as well


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, usually I try to work around 50 hours a week in the shop and whatever it takes at home to keep the paper work going. But lately I have been doing 12-14 a day M-F and 6-8 on Sat & Sun. I had a lot of work drop on my all at once and because of the recession I am not refusing it. It might be the last work I get in a while. But I can already see my schedule becoming full. I can't wait to get back to 50 hrs/wk


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

nlgutters said:


> I average about 25 myself.


 
Bout the same for me right now. A couple of summers ago I would average around 35 but I make more money now:thumbup:.


----------



## matthewcims (Feb 15, 2009)

40-50 M-F and usually 8-10 on sat/sun whatever it takes to get the job done and get onto the next one


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Obviously this is going to be a 20-30 week V.S a 50-80 hour a week camp. 

Why is it like that?? 

Why do some guys get to work less hours (by Choice) than other guys?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Obviously this is going to be a 20-30 week V.S a 50-80 hour a week camp.
> 
> Why is it like that??
> 
> Why do some guys get to work less hours (by Choice) than other guys?


 I know for me I work about 25-30 hours a week. The only reason I can do that is because of my right hand man. He makes just as much money as me a year but I work half the hours he does.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Well from Dec.- Feb. I think I averaged about about 3hrs. a week Now I am up to about 50 a week. I want to get back to my "normal" which is the 30+/- hrs. week.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Never under 40 a week, sometimes up to 60 on site. Then bookwork on top after hours. 60 hours will start soon with longer days.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

My hours depend on the work, I am breaking in a new builder right now and he is a little slow.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

curapa said:


> Bout the same for me right now. A couple of summers ago I would average around 35 but I make more money now:thumbup:.



Same here. I find the less hours i work the more money i make. Its a beautiful thing:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All of them.































seems that way sometimes.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Another thing you should add to the post is if you are a oneman show or have help. Big difference if you have to do everything yourself compared to having to do 50% or 33% of the work.


----------



## btownpa (Jan 30, 2009)

ok so do you own a job?

or

do you own a business? 

is it correct to say that if you own a business , your business should be able to function without you for a period of time? say a week or so.....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

nlgutters said:


> Same here. I find the less hours i work the more money i make. Its a beautiful thing:thumbup:


I dont beleive it. If you worked 1 hour would you make MORE money?

I do however understand the concept. Each guy has to find the right amount based on his own circumstances. I know when I have more than 3 jobs going at a time my production gets diminshed because of all the driving and jumping from job to job. Without a good crew I'm sure even 3 would be unproductive. I have also found that the size of each crew is just as important. 

As far as the hours I just go with the flow. I pefer to work just 40 per week but during peak season it usually jumps to 50-60


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

btownpa said:


> ok so do you own a job?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Apparently I own a job, because I am a one man show and if I am not there to do anything nothing gets done.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My business is my job, and my job is my business. I am a one man show who gets work because of the product that I put out. Many times I get hired to manage a crew for another framer/ builder. Even when I had 6 or 7 guys on my crew, I had to be there everyday, taking care of business. I did all the thinking and cutting, the crew did all the assembly.:thumbsup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

50 - 55 per week billable 
70 on rare occasion (7 day work week)
(80 hours total - I think work every waking moment) yup...sux to be me.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

30-35 on average plus estimates.


----------

